# Do dogs have belly buttons?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes! The cord dries, and falls off, just like a human baby. However, it takes only hours or a day or so with puppies. My dogs all have belly buttons, but they're not where near as obvious as a human's would be.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes! On shorter haired dogs they are really visible. They almost look like a little indented birthmark.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They sure do. My vet gave me a you are a ******* look when I asked once what the red spot on Finn's tummy was. :doh:


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. 

We looked, but couldn't find Avery's. It must be very teenie!


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> They sure do. My vet gave me a you are a ******* look when I asked once what the red spot on Finn's tummy was. :doh:


LMAO - mine too!!! I saw a mark on Satchel's stomach and was like ummmmmm, whats that? And my vet gave me the same look - my vet is really smokin hot though......only good thing about going, they cost too much!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think mine have one..ROFL, I can't see one:doh:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never looked! It's gotta be there somewhere....


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> They sure do. My vet gave me a you are a ******* look when I asked once what the red spot on Finn's tummy was. :doh:


You can always blame it on your blonde roots :lol: unless you are already a blonde..... in which case you are fine.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody has one! it is very obvious too, but he is only 5 months old.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*belly buttons on dogs*

This is a funny thread! 
Ranks right up there with what does your dog's feet smell like... makes you wonder.... :scratchch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

See the little dot in front of his wee-wee on this newborn Whippet? That's where his cord was...


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

I can see Knox's belly button (he's nine weeks old) - I'm thinking it'll be less noticeable once he grows into it. I'm also wondering... do male dogs have nipples? I mean it looks like he has eight little nipples! Four of them are flat to his skin but the other four (down by his weinie) are more like little bumps. What's up with that?!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just like male humans, they do have nipples


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It's just a little scar.

ACC, really? wee-wee? You're too cute!:kiss:


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Just like male humans, they do have nipples


LOL! I guess you're right.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I never got why men have nipples LOL

LOL yeah, wee-wee... not sure what else to call it here


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> See the little dot in front of his wee-wee on this newborn Whippet? That's where his cord was...


So they DO have a visible belly button! I guess some belly buttons just leave more of a scar than others! So what happens to the cord then? I know with human babies it's often cut but..... if there's no human assisting with the birth of puppies, what happens to the cord???

(I've learned something new today! Thanks!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

ohdish! said:


> I can see Knox's belly button (he's nine weeks old) - I'm thinking it'll be less noticeable once he grows into it. I'm also wondering... do male dogs have nipples? I mean it looks like he has eight little nipples! Four of them are flat to his skin but the other four (down by his weinie) are more like little bumps. What's up with that?!


We wondered the same thing. (Except... we were wondering about male humans.) Just as a warning though.... and speaking from (tragic) experience, don't ever search the internet for that question! You'd be amazed at the search results :yuck:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That black dot was the scab, eventually it's just a small scar 

The cord in both babies and puppies is cut (or bitten, in dogs, by the mother). The stump left over dries and eventually falls off the newborn. Human infants' cords take longer to fall off, though, from what I understand. I'll find out soon! I won't be biting my baby's cord. LOL


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> This is a funny thread!


We need the fun threads every now and then. It's good to laugh. :


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Pudden's belly button is very cute. She gets a kiss on it every night when we go to bed


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

our vet actually showed us the belly button the first time we visited. it's a good thing he's so good and we love to go there because he is very expensive!! at least he'll throw freebies in from time to time, like some chews for bailey and ear cleaner!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I never got why men have nipples LOL


Cause we all started out as female, Jenna, lol!

_The answer is that as embryos men and women have similar tissues and body parts. If anything the embryo follows a 'female template'. That is why nipples are present in both sexes. It is the effect of the genes, the Y chromosome and the hormone testosterone that brings about the changes and masculinises the embryo. Testosterone promotes the growth of the penis and testicles. Because nipples are there before this process begins, the nipples stay!_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Of course, the original, the best, is always the female!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine GoldenX has an outie. I believe it is actually called a herniated belly button. I will have to look on my other dog and see if his is evident.


----------

